# Melted Glass Cooktop GDG!!!!! anyone else



## meckardt (Jun 24, 2010)

So I melted my glass cooktop today being a big DA and not thinking. Also when I went to remove the pan that was melting, after I heard cracks. I ripped a chunk out with it. I've been worried I was going to crack it the whole time I've been in this house. Now were moving in 2 weeks and BANG I finally did it. So I was wondering if any of y'all have done this. Also if you have did you replace it yourself, I read it's not to hard. Second any of you folks know of a place where there not 4-5 hundred bucks? Any help is appreciate.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## TPhillips (Dec 16, 2010)

How did it melt?? Wernt those things made to get hot? I've never heard or them melting only breaking.


----------



## meckardt (Jun 24, 2010)

I was steaming some oysters in a metal pan (or what I thought was a stout metal). So maybe the pan melted to the glass and they kinda bonded together. Then when I turned it off, I started hearing popping. I then lifted the pan and a chunk came with it. So I'm a DA basically but oh well. Live and learn, shoulda known better. Was gonna get a winger but I guess now il be purchasing a new cooktop for the range . just trying to see if anyone has replaced one of these etc....


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

sounds like the time I thought it would be a good idea to take the crock pot insert of elk stew and set it on the burner to get it boiling.......sort of cracked and blew stew all over the stove top...


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

If it was one of those aluminum pans with the heavy bottoms, it isn't the stove it's a bad pan. The aluminum bottom is bonded to the main pain through a heat process to bond the thicker portion to the thinner base pan. The bonding agent melted and leaked on to the stove top. so when it cools it bonds to the glass surface of the stove.
My GF sister had the same thing happen and when I looked at the pan, what I described actually is what happened. I think the pan mfg, had a bad run of the bonding agent.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Just google the brand and model of the glass top if you have it and you will get all sorts of options. Ebay will probably be another good place to go... We replaced one in our last home before we moved.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Try Craigs list


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Switch over to gas and don't look back. Electric cook tops are a pain in the butt. We did that at our last house when me moved in years ago and the wife won't hear of anything but a gas cook top. Electric is fine for ovens, especially in our land of propane here in Michigan, but not for pots and pans.


----------

